# Backyard Boogie



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

NOT DONE YET BY THE WAY...still getting worked on... gonna get taken apart after the phoenix show for more work...this is also not my bike..its my brothers...CYKO..he posts on here too


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

Ey dios mio...fuckin sexy yo


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:0 i like the frame and the paint :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice.. not many black bikes around... some custom parts and some striping will set that bitch off


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

damn whos bike is that....lol... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...........


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

***** thank all these fools for leaving you good comments..... and thank the first that leaves a hating remark...REMEMBER YOUR ROLLERZ ONLY NOW.... LET THE HATE BEGIN......lol


oh by the way ...the reason the bike is called backyard boogie is ....

EVERYSINGLE THING DONE TO IT WAS DONE IN THE BACKYARD FROM THE BODY WORK TO THE PAINT TO THE SEAT..... like i said more to come...


----------



## lileddy562 (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: dam dog nice job on that fucken sick ass bike but i would look cooler with me riding it lol :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

damn, i miss them houses :tears: :tears: :tears: 

nice bike, looks like it has some ways to go, but def. looking good...

i like the rimmms, wanted to do that to my spokes, but i doubt ill have them true again (144 fan spokes..)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 25 2006, 01:06 PM~4926352
> *damn, i miss them houses  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> nice bike, looks like it has some ways to go, but def. looking good...
> ...


send dem to a bike shop and have dem true it.. i got mines true for 60 bucks.. with brand new chrome nipples
[attachmentid=477242]


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

goodlooking out on the comments everyone.....


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 25 2006, 12:06 PM~4926352
> *damn, i miss them houses  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> nice bike, looks like it has some ways to go, but def. looking good...
> ...


oh hell yeah it has a long way to go....lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD LIL HOMIE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 

DAMN I'LL TRADE YOU A SLIGHTLY USED BIG BODY FOR THAT BIKE !!!!!
JUST JOKING BRO .


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'M GLAD YOU LIKE THE PAINT , & IT MATCHES UP REAL GOOD , I TOLD
YOUR BRO THAT THE PAINTER SAID YOU CAN GO IN THE BOOTH NEXT 
TIME & HE WILL GIVE YOU SOME POINTERS ON OTHER STUFF YOU CAN DO .


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 25 2006, 12:33 PM~4926446
> *:0
> 
> DAMN I'LL TRADE YOU A SLIGHTLY USED BIG BODY FOR THAT BIKE !!!!!
> ...


lol........yea hell yea it came out bad.......cooo i guess ill be making a second frame later so i can learn more shit......  ....


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

lol 107 views..and only this many replys...lol


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice paint :0 :0


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2006, 03:07 PM~4926357
> *send dem to a bike shop and have dem true it.. i got mines true for 60 bucks.. with brand new chrome nipples
> [attachmentid=477242]
> *


thanks for the info... ill be redoing my bike one more time hopefully soon.... :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sic ass black bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice... I like black bikes, I also like it that you didnt go with Twist Parts


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Feb 25 2006, 12:51 PM~4926290
> *NOT DONE YET BY THE WAY...still getting worked on... gonna get taken apart after the phoenix show for more work...this is also not my bike..its my brothers...CYKO..he posts on here too
> 
> 
> ...






:0 clean!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

DATS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

nice ride

if u wanna ride when it's done hit me up i got a trike to ride


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice ride....i'll be coming out with another black trike too. :tears:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

GOT TO LOVE THE ROLLERZ


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TIGHT RIDE MAN!!! IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET A HOMIE KNOW WE CAN THEME THAT RIDE OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad to see more Rollerz Only members in the bike forum.  The trike looks really good bro, I cant wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I like that bike homie the rims is dope. U not doing the graphics? Just get some custom parts. Also did you paint that with cans or with a paint gun 

Nice rims Sic


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 25 2006, 04:41 PM~4927474
> *TIGHT RIDE MAN!!! IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET A HOMIE KNOW WE CAN THEME THAT RIDE OUT!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea ill c whats up.....mostlikely later ill do some more shit i just wanna have it out for pheonix,then add more shit to it......
yea its gonna get more work after pheonix.......what paint rims or frame?


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 25 2006, 04:56 PM~4927536
> *yea ill c whats up.....mostlikely later ill do some more shit i just wanna have it out for pheonix,then add more shit to it......
> yea its gonna get more work after pheonix.......what paint rims or frame?
> *


rims are DUPLICOLOR Rattle cans.. metalcast line..
frame is ppg.. paint... outta spray gun...by a painter..


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice homies


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 25 2006, 01:47 PM~4926504
> *lol........yea hell yea it came out bad.......cooo i guess ill be making a second frame later so i can learn  more shit......  ....
> *



glad you like the paint job and like i told angelo next time you build the frame come over to my house i will show you some tips and must have tool to do bodywork and on painting.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice and clean


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Feb 25 2006, 07:09 PM~4928275
> *glad you like the paint job and like i told angelo next time you build the frame come over to my house i will show you some tips and must have tool to do  bodywork and on painting.
> *


thanks for painting it bro...yea ill c whats up now im mostlikely gonna built another one to learn more..... :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Feb 25 2006, 07:09 PM~4928275
> *glad you like the paint job and like i told angelo next time you build the frame come over to my house i will show you some tips and must have tool to do  bodywork and on painting.
> *


oh shit i seen you on layitlow before...angelo never told me it was you that was gonna paint it....lol


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Feb 25 2006, 09:17 PM~4928573
> *oh shit i seen you on layitlow before...angelo never told me it was you that was gonna paint it....lol
> *



YES I DID FUCKER !!!!!!
NOW I KNOW YOU DON'T LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TALK TO YOU !!!!

:angry: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 25 2006, 08:21 PM~4928597
> *YES I DID FUCKER !!!!!!
> NOW I KNOW YOU DON'T LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TALK TO YOU !!!!
> 
> ...


lol nah you neer told me he was on layitlow...lol


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 25 2006, 12:59 PM~4926331
> ****** thank all these fools for leaving you good comments..... and thank the first that leaves a hating remark...REMEMBER YOUR ROLLERZ ONLY NOW.... LET THE HATE BEGIN......lol
> oh by the way ...the reason the bike is called backyard boogie is ....
> 
> ...


looking good man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 25 2006, 09:22 PM~4928993
> *looking good man. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks......ill update it in a little bit.....i did a bit more shit to it... :biggrin: just to make it look a bit better....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Feb 25 2006, 08:09 PM~4928275
> *glad you like the paint job and like i told angelo next time you build the frame come over to my house i will show you some tips and must have tool to do  bodywork and on painting.
> *


ESE ANGEL, POINT HIM TO MY GLASSHOUSE SO HE CAN GET STARTED, HE CAN USE IT TO PRACTICE (SANDING SKILLS HAHAHA)


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

nice suede seat suede is what I use for all my upholstery jobs 2.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smokey76_@Feb 25 2006, 09:51 PM~4929146
> *ESE ANGEL, POINT HIM TO MY GLASSHOUSE SO HE CAN GET STARTED, HE CAN USE IT TO PRACTICE (SANDING SKILLS HAHAHA)
> *


my cadi is first fool....lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 25 2006, 10:57 PM~4929179
> *my cadi is first fool....lol
> *


NAH I ALREADY BOOKED HIM FOOL, I CALLED HIM, SHIT I EVEN WENT DOWN THERE AND LEFT HIM A DEPOSIT, RIGHT RENE?


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smokey76_@Feb 25 2006, 09:58 PM~4929189
> *NAH I ALREADY BOOKED HIM FOOL, I CALLED HIM, SHIT I EVEN WENT DOWN THERE AND LEFT HIM A DEPOSIT, RIGHT RENE?
> *


ahahahahahahahahaha........... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:......actually im already booked i have another frame....jk...ahahahahahahah......damn first frame and u guys are already trying to talk me into stufff.....lol.....


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 25 2006, 10:02 PM~4929211
> *ahahahahahahahahaha........... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:......actually im already booked i have another frame....jk...ahahahahahahah......damn first frame and u guys are already trying to talk me into stufff.....lol.....
> *


its cuz me and JUNIOR are lazy...lol..thats all


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 25 2006, 10:03 PM~4929216
> *its cuz me and JUNIOR are lazy...lol..thats all
> *


u dont say, really......i would of never noticed that from u 2.....lol.....shit i wouldnt mind doin it...it might now be the best in the world but yea...lol......


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 25 2006, 10:11 PM~4929266
> *u dont say, really......i would of never noticed that from u 2.....lol.....shit i wouldnt mind doin it...it might now be the best in the world but yea...lol......
> *


whoa whoa easy tiger... you have to learn how to crawl..before you can walk...but who knows...maybe one day...you'll be painting all of our cars...???????lol


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 25 2006, 10:11 PM~4929266
> *u dont say, really......i would of never noticed that from u 2.....lol.....shit i wouldnt mind doin it...it might now be the best in the world but yea...lol......
> *


ahahahah..oh shit i meant might not...lol........


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 25 2006, 11:11 PM~4929266
> *u dont say, really......i would of never noticed that from u 2.....lol.....shit i wouldnt mind doin it...it might now be the best in the world but yea...lol......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WE HIDE IT WELL


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

bump


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

quick little update....... :biggrin: had to add more black to that area......


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ohhh man this trike is looking nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 26 2006, 08:19 PM~4934613
> *ohhh man this trike is looking nice. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks........


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that black spring is sick!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All them details are whats going to seperate you from the rest.


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 08:18 PM~4941808
> *  All them details are whats going to seperate you from the rest.
> *


i had to do something to that it looked to plain....lol...omg u can see the old white wall on the back...actually the yellow walls now......lol.....


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

omg about time i start putting the tires...and it looks a bit better now..... :biggrin: 
pic looks a bit dark... :angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy: better now


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 27 2006, 09:22 PM~4942182
> *:cheesy: better now
> *


lol....thanks.....i was kinda lazy to do that......lol.... :biggrin: thanks though


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

i wonder how it would have looked with SOLID BLACKS on it instead of the white walls???jsut an idea though


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

bump


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BUMP FOR MY R.O. BROTHER 


:biggrin:


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

Please tell me that seat will be upholstered.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Mar 1 2006, 06:49 PM~4956236
> *Please tell me that seat will be upholstered.
> *


 :uh: its suede black...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 27 2006, 10:57 PM~4942345
> *i wonder how it would have looked with SOLID BLACKS on it instead of the white walls???jsut an idea though
> *



i think the whitewalls look pretty tight with the black rims. it helps balance out the color...thats just my opinion.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Mar 1 2006, 07:49 PM~4956236
> *Please tell me that seat will be upholstered.
> *


he just got it upholstered


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Mar 1 2006, 05:49 PM~4956236
> *Please tell me that seat will be upholstered.
> *


its black suade..thats the way it looks....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Mar 1 2006, 05:49 PM~4956236
> *Please tell me that seat will be upholstered.
> *


OH HELL YEAH MY BRO iS GONNA GO WITH BLUE CRUSH VELVET...WITH ORANGE PIPING... AND RED BUTTONS>>ALL IN A BISCUIT PATTERN??


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 1 2006, 07:41 PM~4956627
> *OH HELL YEAH MY BRO iS GONNA GO WITH BLUE CRUSH VELVET...WITH ORANGE PIPING... AND RED BUTTONS>>ALL IN A BISCUIT PATTERN??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

damn about time i put the tires on..... :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

now you need to hurry up and paint them fuckin fenders...and get your grips


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 1 2006, 09:32 PM~4957580
> *now you need to hurry up and paint them fuckin fenders...and get your grips
> *


yup thats all i fucken need now..thats the reason i wanted to take them tomorrow..
and if i finish that by tomorrow im ready to go.... :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 1 2006, 09:35 PM~4957601
> *yup thats all i fucken need now..thats the reason i wanted to take them tomorrow..
> and if i finish that by tomorrow im ready to go.... :biggrin:
> *


JUST FOR PHOENIX THOUGH..>REMIND EVERYONE THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 1 2006, 08:16 PM~4957097
> *damn about time i put the tires on..... :biggrin:
> *


  I was just going to ask about those fenders.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2006, 09:43 PM~4957655
> *  I was just going to ask about those fenders.
> *


looks to plain with out them...


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 1 2006, 10:11 PM~4957890
> *looks to plain with out them...
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT HOPEFULLY TOMORROW THEY WILL BE DONE :biggrin: .......OMG I DONT LIKE THOSE PEDALS FOR SHIT... :angry: I NEED NEW ONES...... O WELL ITS ALL GONNA GET TAKEN APART AFTER THE SHOW ANYWAYS......


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

SHIT LOOKS SWEET RENE :thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 1 2006, 11:13 PM~4958157
> *SHIT LOOKS SWEET RENE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

quick update.......... :biggrin: ...still working on the front fender.... :angry: ......


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

how the fuck did you get just the bike to be focused?


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 2 2006, 09:39 PM~4964930
> *how the fuck did you get just the bike to be focused?
> *


my magical powers.............. :biggrin: i can do anything...lol.........jk......
photoshop :biggrin: ..i only did it cause i was hoping u wont see the mess in my room that much :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 2 2006, 10:41 PM~4964959
> *my magical powers.............. :biggrin: i can do anything...lol.........jk......
> photoshop :biggrin: ..i only did it cause i was hoping u wont see the mess in my room that much :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if i put on my glasses, i can clearly see a pile of laundry back there.... :biggrin: 


















just fuckin around...the bike looks tight though!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 2 2006, 10:37 PM~4964920
> *quick update.......... :biggrin: ...still working on the front fender.... :angry: ......
> *




LQQN GOOD BROTHER


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 2 2006, 10:37 PM~4965530
> *if i put on my glasses, i can clearly see a pile of laundry back there.... :biggrin:
> just fuckin around...the bike looks tight though!
> *


can you see the stains in the carpet or is that just me???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 2 2006, 11:37 PM~4964920
> *quick update.......... :biggrin: ...still working on the front fender.... :angry: ......
> *


dude, get some pics of it out in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ....good looking out onthe comments everyone......yea i would take pics in the sun but i work on it everyday in my room.......and by the time im done doin something its dark already :angry: :angry: ......and the next day the same....lol.........


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 3 2006, 04:18 PM~4971172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ....good looking out onthe comments everyone......yea i would take pics in the sun but i work on it everyday in my room.......and by the time im done doin something its dark already :angry:  :angry: ......and the next day the same....lol.........
> *


pics will be takin in PHOENIX IN THE SUN.....lol....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 3 2006, 05:18 PM~4971172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ....good looking out onthe comments everyone......yea i would take pics in the sun but i work on it everyday in my room.......and by the time im done doin something its dark already :angry:  :angry: ......and the next day the same....lol.........
> *


I REMEMBER BUILDING MY SHIT IN THE BEDROOM :roflmao: THAT WAS FUN :biggrin:

EXCEPT BACK THEN MY MOM WAS BITCHIN BOUT GREASE STAINS AND I DONNO WTF ELSE :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 3 2006, 08:55 PM~4972499
> *I REMEMBER BUILDING MY SHIT IN THE BEDROOM :roflmao: THAT WAS FUN :biggrin:
> 
> EXCEPT BACK THEN MY MOM WAS BITCHIN BOUT GREASE STAINS AND I DONNO WTF ELSE :roflmao:
> *


ahhahaah yea i got some grease stains in my room my mom flipped, but i got the stains out.


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 3 2006, 07:55 PM~4972499
> *I REMEMBER BUILDING MY SHIT IN THE BEDROOM :roflmao: THAT WAS FUN :biggrin:
> 
> EXCEPT BACK THEN MY MOM WAS BITCHIN BOUT GREASE STAINS AND I DONNO WTF ELSE :roflmao:
> *


lol....shit i can fuck my room all up for all that i care...lol....im the one that sleeps in it anyways.....lol..so im good to go...... :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

it looks great man i love it all black man :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 3 2006, 07:46 AM~4966778
> *can you see the stains in the carpet or is that just me???
> *


i see a couple...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 6 2006, 01:26 AM~4984596
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that is lookin good! how was the show?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

Bike looks really good but i think you could have gotton a better shine then that on the painted fenders


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 6 2006, 01:38 AM~4984706
> *Bike looks really good but i think you could have gotton a better shine then that on the painted fenders
> *


yeah hell yeah the fenders came out fucked up.... THATS WHAT WE GET FOR PAINTING THEM ON FRIDAY BEFORE WE LEFT....lol...OH WELL ITS GETTING TAKEN APART TODAY..>WE COULDNT REGISTER IT FOR THE PHEONIX SHOW BUT OH WELL THE CROWD WAS ALREADY TALKING ABOUT IT....lol...LUCKILY NO HATERS


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 6 2006, 01:38 AM~4984706
> *Bike looks really good but i think you could have gotton a better shine then that on the painted fenders
> *


yea i know fucken last minute shit,that we did........o well they are getting re-done anyways :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: .........


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

VERY NICE


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

sweet ass bike


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ..another one......


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ......


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuckin bike was gettin alot of attention at tha show dog...shit next time youll go home with some.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Hope we get the same love in San Bernardino!!!!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 7 2006, 11:55 AM~4994961
> *Hope we get the same love in San Bernardino!!!!
> *


WE ROLLERZ YOU KNOW WE WILL....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 

I KNOW YOU WANT THESE , I MADE YOU A SLIDE SHOW DISC 
WITH THE PIC'S & MUSIC PLAYING .

:biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 07:16 PM~4997958
> *:0
> 
> I KNOW YOU WANT THESE , I MADE YOU A SLIDE SHOW DISC
> ...


lol..........how diod u know.........good looking out bro.....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 7 2006, 08:21 PM~4997972
> *lol..........how diod u know.........good looking out bro.....
> *



I KNEW CAUSE I WOULD WANT THEM TO IF I WAS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont know why but I love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

send that cd over here


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 07:23 PM~4997996
> *I KNEW CAUSE I WOULD WANT THEM TO IF I WAS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: hell yea......lol


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 7 2006, 07:25 PM~4998009
> *I dont know why but I love this pic  :biggrin:
> *


I BET U DO..............dont even trip we all know y..........lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

get some of the OG skinny whitewalls on that bike i got a set but just 2 and i aint selling them


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 08:39 PM~4998100
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



2 IN THE PINK & 1 IN THE STINK 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

Put tha bitch in tha SHOCKER homie.....

fuckin Angelo...good times in fuckin Arizona dog

joy riding yellin at people n shit. :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 08:45 PM~4998152
> *Put tha bitch in tha SHOCKER homie.....
> 
> fuckin Angelo...good times in fuckin Arizona dog
> ...





:0 

SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:46 PM~4998166
> *:0
> 
> SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  Cool as shit though homie...treatin me like a peon sall good though i aint trippin i had a fuckin blast out there kickin it with tha Rollerz Only Fam.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 08:47 PM~4998172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:   Cool as shit though homie...treatin me like a peon sall good though i aint trippin i had a fuckin blast out there kickin it with tha Rollerz Only Fam.
> *



SHIT I TREATED YOU BETTER THEN A PE-ONN FOOL , JUST FOR 
THAT YOUR DOING MORE @ THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:55 PM~4998199
> *SHIT I TREATED YOU BETTER THEN A PE-ONN FOOL , JUST FOR
> THAT YOUR DOING MORE @ THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: Thats Fucked Up!

hell naw dog you had me throwin away shit and cleanin homie....

damn iight then


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 07:55 PM~4998199
> *SHIT I TREATED YOU BETTER THEN A PE-ONN FOOL , JUST FOR
> THAT YOUR DOING MORE @ THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


moving on up.......lol........shit hopefully ill have some more shit added to the bike for that show................ imma do something on the back that i know someone will like for their coronas!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 08:59 PM~4998218
> *:cheesy: Thats Fucked Up!
> 
> hell naw dog you had me throwin away shit and cleanin homie....
> ...



SHIT I'M GOING TO BUY YOU A BLACK JUMP SUIT & HAVE TROY 
PUT ROLLERZ ONLY PIT CREW ON IT & YOUR GOING TO WEAR IT 
@ EVERY SHOW WHEN YOU CLEAN MY CAR & WHEN YOU GO RUN
FOR SODA'S & WATER .


:biggrin:


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 09:03 PM~4998247
> *SHIT I'M GOING TO BUY YOU A BLACK JUMP SUIT & HAVE TROY
> PUT ROLLERZ ONLY PIT CREW ON IT & YOUR GOING TO WEAR IT
> @ EVERY SHOW WHEN YOU CLEAN MY CAR & WHEN YOU GO RUN
> ...


 :cheesy: Im down


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:03 PM~4998247
> *SHIT I'M GOING TO BUY YOU A BLACK JUMP SUIT & HAVE TROY
> PUT ROLLERZ ONLY PIT CREW ON IT & YOUR GOING TO WEAR IT
> @ EVERY SHOW WHEN YOU CLEAN MY CAR & WHEN YOU GO RUN
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 7 2006, 08:59 PM~4998221
> *moving on up.......lol........shit hopefully ill have some more shit added to the bike for that show................ imma do something on the back that i know someone will like for their coronas!
> *



NOW I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT . I HAVE A FEW IDEA'S I WANT 
TO TELL YOU ABOUT WHEN YOU & YOUR BRO COME DOWN .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 09:04 PM~4998253
> *:cheesy: Im down
> *



OK THIS WEEK END WE ARE GOING TO GO BUY YOU A DICKIE'S OR CARHART 
JUMP SUIT .


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 09:07 PM~4998272
> *OK THIS WEEK END WE ARE GOING TO GO BUY YOU A DICKIE'S OR CARHART
> JUMP SUIT .
> *


Gimme somethin that fits dog nothing baggy and nothing too short.  

throw in a pair of black chucks with some yellow laces to and a Rollerz Only hat. :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:05 PM~4998261
> *NOW I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT . I HAVE A FEW IDEA'S I WANT
> TO TELL YOU ABOUT WHEN YOU & YOUR BRO COME DOWN .
> *


that way the excuse is...its for display use..... :biggrin: :biggrin: .........coooo shit let me know...i need some ideas..........


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 7 2006, 09:09 PM~4998286
> *that way the excuse is...its for display use..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .........coooo shit let me know...i need some ideas..........
> *



I HAVE A COUPLE YOU MIGHT LIKE .

:biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 08:08 PM~4998284
> *Gimme somethin that fits dog nothing baggy and nothing too short.
> 
> throw in a pair of black chucks with some yellow laces to and a Rollerz Only hat. :biggrin:
> *


what ever u do......dont be rocken the snoop dogg look.......lol.......


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 7 2006, 09:08 PM~4998284
> *Gimme somethin that fits dog nothing baggy and nothing too short.
> 
> throw in a pair of black chucks with some yellow laces to and a Rollerz Only hat. :biggrin:
> *



SHIT YOU BETTER COME DOWN SO YOU CAN GO TRY IT ON .


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

hahahahahh omg ...im fuckin laughing over here...EVEN THOUGH EVERYTHING ERASED FROM MY SD CARD ON MY i930...lol


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 09:11 PM~4998304
> *SHIT YOU BETTER COME DOWN SO YOU CAN GO TRY IT ON .
> *


  Ight....

Shut up Jesse and fuckin put everything back on your fuckin fone shit. :cheesy:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

i had to put this......lucky asssss BACKYARD BOOGIE.......


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice seat ese


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 7 2006, 09:40 PM~4998440
> *i had to put this......lucky asssss BACKYARD BOOGIE.......
> *



I SAW YOU SMELLING THE SEAT AFTER SHE LEFT !!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:49 PM~4998505
> *I SAW YOU SMELLING THE SEAT AFTER SHE LEFT !!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually that was me...lol


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:57 PM~4998575
> *actually that was me...lol
> *


u tooooooo............damn so i guess i wasent the only one.....lol..............


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 7 2006, 09:57 PM~4998575
> *actually that was me...lol
> *





:0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

:roflmao:  Originally my idea.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 7 2006, 08:49 PM~4998505
> *I SAW YOU SMELLING THE SEAT AFTER SHE LEFT !!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn im impressed at the pics i took


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

lucky seat!


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 8 2006, 06:21 PM~5005337
> *lucky seat!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ...the seat is my new hero.........ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

all hail the seat!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

hahah afuckin crazy ass fools...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BUMP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 8 2006, 12:05 AM~4999326
> *:biggrin:
> *


I LOVE YOU GIRL!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

YO CYKO YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING TIGHT!



[attachmentid=495198]


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Mar 10 2006, 10:00 AM~5018536
> *YO CYKO YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING TIGHT!
> [attachmentid=495198]
> *


thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hey bro gatta ask how did u ask the girls to get on there :dunno:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

It came out tight


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 10 2006, 05:57 PM~5021686
> *hey bro gatta ask  how did u ask the girls to get on there :dunno:
> *



I HAD THEM TAKE PIC'S WITH MY CAR & THEN I MOVED 
THEM OVER TO HIS BIKE TO TAKE SOME PIC'S .

I HAD TO HOOK UP MY LITTLE ROLLERZ BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 10 2006, 04:57 PM~5021686
> *hey bro gatta ask  how did u ask the girls to get on there :dunno:
> *


pretty much what PAPER CHASER said.......it was part of his plan...lol.....
if it wasnt for him there wouldnt of been no sniffing...lol............. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 10 2006, 06:16 PM~5021801
> *
> if it wasnt for him there wouldnt of been no sniffing...lol............. :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 10 2006, 05:16 PM~5021801
> *pretty much what PAPER CHASER said.......it was part of his plan...lol.....
> if it wasnt for him there wouldnt of been no sniffing...lol............. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

that guy...had to stand next to it.........i didnt want him to ruin the fun..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 10 2006, 09:28 PM~5023218
> * that guy...had to stand next to it.........i didnt want him to ruin the fun..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn you must really be bored...you forgot to add his shadow


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 10 2006, 09:32 PM~5023242
> *damn you must really be bored...you forgot to add his shadow
> *


lol...hell yea im bored..........yea i know i was gonna do it but i didnt like the way it was coming out...lol....


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 10 2006, 10:28 PM~5023218
> * that guy...had to stand next to it.........i didnt want him to ruin the fun..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that shit is funny as hell!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 10 2006, 09:28 PM~5023218
> * that guy...had to stand next to it.........i didnt want him to ruin the fun..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

some more unfinished updated pics of the bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

:0 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

pics where takin with a camera phone by the way


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2006, 11:09 AM~5025678
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Comin out nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the comments by the way!


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Jun 21 2006, 12:43 PM~5645804
> *thanks for the comments by the way!
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Jun 21 2006, 09:29 PM~5647993
> *
> *


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

how did you get the chrome stem on your inertube??????


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 27 2006, 05:41 PM~5855053
> *how did you get the chrome stem on your inertube??????
> *


what do u mean?....the little shit to put air?.........if so its just a little cover shit that goes over the regular one........................


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Jul 27 2006, 05:50 PM~5855118
> *what do u mean?....the little shit to put air?.........if so its just a little cover shit that goes over the regular one........................
> *


yea thats what i meant  nice trike? are you going to put speakers in the box? :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thats a clean ass bike, needs some custom parts though.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

'sup cyco!! the trike is looking good! any of you guys gonna come down for our bike show in sept?? :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 27 2006, 05:53 PM~5855150
> *yea thats what i meant    nice trike? are you going to put speakers in the box?  :thumbsup:
> *


yea they sell those like at auto zone or pet boys that ever the fuck..... pretty much n e where where you will find valve caps... .......thanks bro, yea imma do that pretty soon but i kinda wanted a diff box.....


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 27 2006, 07:12 PM~5855734
> *'sup cyco!! the trike is looking good! any of you guys gonna come down for our bike show in sept??  :biggrin:
> *


sup, thanks bro!....shit i have no idea, i know i most likely wont cause after portland show imma take it apart to add a few more things, for vegas!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Jul 27 2006, 08:19 PM~5855838
> *sup, thanks bro!....shit i have no idea, i know i most likely wont cause after portland show imma take it apart to add a few more things, for vegas!
> *


sounds cool!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 27 2006, 07:56 PM~5856113
> *Looks good man.
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

clean ass trike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice trike homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice bike.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

sup cyko. i thaught u said u were gonna stop working on ur bike to get some pumps on ur car. by the way ur trike is bad i like the airbrush work on it.


----------

